# Tuscarora Sunday



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Weather permitting, I just may be there.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If it doesn't rain on Sun like they are calling for then Tuscarora maybe in the cards....

Need to get some marks for the new arrows this weekend and I prefer to get mine on the course


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Who's headed to Tuscarora on Sunday--if the weather holds up? I asked around and it looks like I'd be a solo if I can make it. Anybody have room for a new guy to tag along? I'll leave lots of room in the X ring. :wink:


I'm sure they will put you in a good group, don't worry.  Make sure you introduce yourself to Hinkey and get some pointers on the course. :wink:

Weather permitting, I'm going to Harford Bowmen.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll be there sunday. Make sure you intro yourself, I'm easy to find. 

Oh and as for the pointers bring some for me too!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'll be there sunday. Make sure you intro yourself, I'm easy to find.
> 
> Oh and as for the pointers bring some for me too!


Yep....may have to come shoot some erras at the Dojo that Hinky built:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh and as for the pointers bring some for me too!


I've seen you shoot that course. You don't need no stinking pointers! :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

registration starts at 9 correct?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I've seen you shoot that course. You don't need no stinking pointers! :wink:


No, we just need an opportune accident to save us from a whoopin... .:zip:

:chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> registration starts at 9 correct?


Schedule shows 9-11am.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> registration starts at 9 correct?


Sounds about right!!!



IGluIt4U said:


> No, we just need an opportune accident to save us from a whoopin... .:zip:
> 
> :chortle: :wink:


You just never know, maybe that cortizone shot will wear off by then, then I'd be in deep trouble!!!



IGluIt4U said:


> Schedule shows 9-11am.


If you get there earlier they won't beat you, plus you'll have time to practice!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Sounds about right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant someone else, so you get called off mid round to offer your assistance... :chortle:

Yes, I should have said that's 9-11 start times.. .so, you can practice before and register a bit before 9, I'd suspect.. :thumb:

Hinkey.. you gonna hold off the downpours? :noidea: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, I meant someone else, so you get called off mid round to offer your assistance... :chortle:
> 
> Yes, I should have said that's 9-11 start times.. .so, you can practice before and register a bit before 9, I'd suspect.. :thumb:
> 
> Hinkey.. you gonna hold off the downpours? :noidea: :wink:


I hope so....I don't want to get the new bow wet yet:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, I meant someone else, so you get called off mid round to offer your assistance... :chortle:
> 
> Yes, I should have said that's 9-11 start times.. .so, you can practice before and register a bit before 9, I'd suspect.. :thumb:
> 
> Hinkey.. you gonna hold off the downpours? :noidea: :wink:


Oh I see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE I was actually bustin' balls about that with her the other day!!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I hope so....I don't want to get the new bow wet yet:wink:


Like you paid for it!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I hope so....I don't want to get the new bow wet yet:wink:


You better be displaying some pics ASAP if you finally got that bow! 

Besides, unless your name is Dorothy...it won't melt if it gets wet. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Like you paid for it!!!!


I am not Hinky, Darrin, Spec or OBT....so $$ was spent:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You better be displaying some pics ASAP if you finally got that bow!
> 
> Besides, unless your name is Dorothy...it won't melt if it gets wet. :wink:


I have a couple crappy pics that I took and posted already:wink:

I will get some pics when outside when I go to the range tonight or tomorrow

Dorthy didn't melt by the way....:doh:

But I am waiting to show you what you are missing....the other bow is getting a pin sight of some sort put on it for now:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dorthy didn't melt by the way....:doh:


Correction...you ain't in the land of Oz...so a little rain won't hurt it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Correction...you ain't in the land of Oz...so a little rain won't hurt it!


With all these little people running around my neck of the woods I don't know sometimes:embara:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay enough of this munchkinland talk and all of the ewalks that may or may not come. 

DCM (head of the little people) will be there will the JV team show up and will they bring their leprachaun SPECTRE???? (or has that championship class stud now on the Varsity squad????

Well here's the weather forcast as of Friday night so there is no excuse Hornet call the yellow cab and bring that new bow of yours for it's innaugural beat down!!!! I'm gonna sick the Young Jedi on you!!!

Apr 26 Tomorrow night 
Thunderstorms in the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. Low 52F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%. 

Apr 27 Sunday 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the low 50s.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

May the smackin begin.. :whip: :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> May the smackin begin.. :whip: :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


Smackin???? The only things that's smackin now is lips but come Early sunday morning the "S-M-A-C-K-I-N" will commense and it won't be pretty if you ain't totin' a Martin and even some Martins may catch a little beat down as well!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Smackin???? The only things that's smackin now is lips but come Early sunday morning the "S-M-A-C-K-I-N" will commense and it won't be pretty if you ain't totin' a Martin and even some Martins may catch a little beat down as well!!!


Well, I'll probly still be cloaked in PSE colors... :embara: As my Martin ain't gotten dropped by the stork yet.. but.. I'll smack right back at ya with it... fearlessly...  :nyah: :thumb: :becky:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

The weather looks like it'll be great tomorrow. I should be there by 8:30 or so. looking forward to it. I've never been to this club, anything special to look for when driving? Mapquest directions look pretty straight forward.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:moon:

Now you know Spec can't see pat 44 yds....or so he claims....

You just make sure that your targets stop my skinny arrows


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> The weather looks like it'll be great tomorrow. I should be there by 8:30 or so. looking forward to it. I've never been to this club, anything special to look for when driving? Mapquest directions look pretty straight forward.


Nope just follow the directions in the MAA Guide, it'll bring you right to us!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :moon:
> 
> Now you know Spec can't see pat 44 yds....or so he claims....
> 
> You just make sure that your targets stop my skinny arrows


Targets were just rebuilt a year ago and we spent last summer fine tuning them so there just right!!!!

Like your drawlength provides speed over 208 anyway!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Targets were just rebuilt a year ago and we spent last summer fine tuning them so there just right!!!!
> 
> Like your drawlength provides speed over 208 anyway!!!


I am not Spec...I have an adult size dl...I am over 28":wink:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shootin*

be very very quiet, I'm huntin henkelmonsters.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

frank_jones said:


> be very very quiet, I'm huntin henkelmonsters.


:secret: Mee toooo.... :zip: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :secret: Mee toooo.... :zip: :wink: :thumb:


Careful boys................they've been known to hunt back!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Careful boys................they've been known to hunt back!!!


Just bring an umby.. It's pouring here...  

oh.. I'm wearin camo... :wink: :ninja:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

shootin tommorow at norva, want to see if I qualify for a nonresident henkelmonster huntin liscence. If it is not raining.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

frank_jones said:


> shootin tommorow at norva, want to see if I qualify for a nonresident henkelmonster huntin liscence. If it is not raining.


The rain is coming down here now which is good news for me cause I aerated and seeded the lawn this am and my water bill is already through the roof!!!!

But like I said earlier...............It does not rain at my dojo pn game day!!!!

Apr 27 Tomorrow 
Mostly cloudy skies. High 69F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 

No rain guarenteed!!!

As for teh license..................from what I hear those critters are such a nusence...........no license is required!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The rain is coming down here now which is good news for me cause I aerated and seeded the lawn this am and my water bill is already through the roof!!!!
> 
> But like I said earlier...............It does not rain at my dojo pn game day!!!!
> 
> ...


Good deal.. cos I don't wanna get my bow wet two weekends in a row... :chortle:

I'll be there man.. hope I drive outta the rain headin West in the morning...  :thumb: 

Be afraid... be very afraid.... :becky: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good deal.. cos I don't wanna get my bow wet two weekends in a row... :chortle:
> 
> I'll be there man.. hope I drive outta the rain headin West in the morning...  :thumb:
> 
> Be afraid... be very afraid.... :becky: :cheers:


Oh heck stick............I probably won't be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Alrighty boys and girls.....................beautiful clear sun shiny sky in Frederick right now........................okay well not exactly but it' ain't rainin and the radar is as clear as can be!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alrighty boys and girls.....................beautiful clear sun shiny sky in Frederick right now........................okay well not exactly but it' ain't rainin and the radar is as clear as can be!!!!


I'm outta here... looks pretty damp out, but at least it ain't fallin from da sky.. :thumb: :tea: :bolt:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Alrighty boys and girls.....................beautiful clear sun shiny sky in Frederick right now........................okay well not exactly but it' ain't rainin and the radar is as clear as can be!!!!


It may not have been raining but when I was on the range at Holly at 7:30 it was awfully damp.......:wink:

Oh and throw cold in there too..... Barely golf weather much less archery weather...... Why did I leave Florida again?????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, Hinkey didn't tell me nothin about the cold part... 

A great shoot.. .thanks to those I shot with and no, Hinkey and Young Jedi just skimmed me by the skin of their teeth... :chortle: :wink: Thanks Tuscarora for setting up a great shoot, no.. it didn't rain on game day at Hinkey's Dojo..but it was a bit cool :thumb: The course was in great shape, shot pretty well, but two points shy of my 525 goal.. :frusty: :frusty: :chortle:

Oh... and Hornet.. that's two up I got on you now... :nyah: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh... I forgot to give young Jedi his winnings... :embara: (it was an accident... I swear.. :wink

Chris, remind me I owe ya a buck at the next shoot I see you at.. 

One question.. who won the shootoff? Man.. go to get one hot dog and ya miss it all... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I met Hink before the shoot, but I shot with Wes and Jim early so I did not meet anybody else. I hit a 513 with 2 pins not quite right--I'm pleased with the score.

Great club, great couse, friendly people, and I shot with 2 great guys. Had a good time at Tuscarora.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave, sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you... I dragged in about 9 and had to warm up a bit.. it was chilly.. :lol: :wink:

Good shootin!! :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, Hinkey didn't tell me nothin about the cold part...
> 
> A great shoot.. .thanks to those I shot with and no, Hinkey and Young Jedi just skimmed me by the skin of their teeth... :chortle: :wink: Thanks Tuscarora for setting up a great shoot, no.. it didn't rain on game day at Hinkey's Dojo..but it was a bit cool :thumb: The course was in great shape, shot pretty well, but two points shy of my 525 goal.. :frusty: :frusty: :chortle:
> 
> Oh... and Hornet.. that's two up I got on you now... :nyah: :chortle: :wink:


Yeah...yeah.....you practice up and get nice a good...that way when I smack you around it will feel even better

We ended up shooting at NORVA because it was much closer...Nino had kid duty this afternoon....

But I have officially given up on a thumb trigger...I had been struggling with them for the past couple months.

Well after shooting almost a complete half...I said screw this thing and pulled out old faithful...wow...what a difference....18..19...19...20...and I was sighting in while shooting the round :embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah...yeah.....you practice up and get nice a good...that way when I smack you around it will feel even better
> 
> We ended up shooting at NORVA because it was much closer...Nino had kid duty this afternoon....
> 
> ...


I dunno.. Me thinks yer skeered.... :chortle: :chortle:

Ya best come get some soon... at this rate, I'll shoot my way out of B class and be shootin 540's by the Billy shoot.... :tongue: :lol: :becky:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

GOod to meet you Odie!!! Sorry I didn't get to talk with you much, I was chasin marks all day long!!!

Any who Young Jedi and his papa, Me, sticky and Kelkye made our way around the range today. So yes you can successfully make it around a field range with 5 in a group but make sure you bring piles of arrows though.

So we decide to keep track of hooters (closest to dead center on each target) for a crispy. Some how I only had 3 and they were back to back to back on the 2nd half, Young Jedi had the scorecards and he won the Hooter game and the crispies.............things that make you go hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Well after a delightful 17 on the 80 yarder #27 Jedi and I are tied at 548 so we decide to shoot 4 arrows at 70 yards at the bunny face. I shoot 5,5,4,4 =18 and he pulls out a 5,5,5,4 = 19 to eadge me out by one!!!

Now explain this he shot a 19 on the bunny target at 35, 30,25, and 20 feet then shoots the same score on the same target at 70 yards????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know if I can see the bunny dot at 70 :doh:

Mac can I borrow your glasses.:embara:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Glad to hear the Young Jedi is back shooting Field at a decent level. Maybe we could hear more of those great shoot em ups in the future.


----------

